# Strg bei Mac



## MausiLausi (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein prob.
Bei Tutorials die ich machne will, muss man strg drücken.
bei mac gibts die aber ja nicht und ctrl geht auch net.
Welche taste ist strg in diesem Falle bei mac?
mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. April 2007)

Hallo.

Probiere es doch einfach mal mit der Apfel-Taste.

Grüße

Philip


----------

